# Are you sure there are no bait fish in Lake Huron??



## Kelly Neuman

*You got to love Lake Huron!!!!!!








*Some say there are no fish in Lake Huron. Others call it the place to find a world class brown trout with a fly rod! Trout was released after a few photos.
*








*​


----------



## tommytubular

wowzer!


----------



## MSUICEMAN

nice! gotta love the surf (other than freezin' your butt off).


----------



## Adam Peterson

That a boy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ron Matthews

Damn Dude,


----------



## bucknasty11208

:yikes:Wow! Nice brownie. Still think they're the most beautiful fish there is.


----------



## wintrrun

Geeze Kelly!
Now words gonna get out that there are Pig Browns on the Huron Side.
Nice fish man.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> Now words gonna get out that there are Pig Browns on the Huron Side


Doubt it, ya still gotta know where to go. That's not even a pig anyways, about average, no lie.....


----------



## brookid

She was a dandy!...and the footage looks good.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

I wish that was my average brown trout. We want the video! When will it be done?


----------



## CAPT HEAVY

Thats a dandy Kelly!


----------



## LuckyChucky

well no one says there isnt fish in lake huron there just is hardly any salmon in the northern end and none in the thumb. should always have good browns ,steelies and commorants.. I mean walleyes though


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Here is a few minute video of fly fishing in Lake Huron with that big brown being caught and released.

http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/stillsLH.html?1256757164259

We should have ended video with me blasting a couple of those nasty CormoRats out of Lake Huron!!


----------



## Mitch

Cool video, thanks for sharing!

Mitch


----------



## fishmaster1

Sounds like Ausable steelhead is jelous or has not caught that many pig browns that is a pig for sure and above average in anyones mind unless you are retarded. AS might need to look at the info this guy is showing instead of acting like you know more. You seem to have quite a bit of experience in the river, this is big water fishing. Nice (pig of a brown) anyways. Keep the info coming Streamside. Brian


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Jealous? No. I've caught my share of big browns from lake Huron. I wasn't saying anything bad about Kelly or his fish. He knows what he's doing, and gets some nice fish. Me not saying it's a pig is personal opinion. If you fish them enough and hit the right areas, mid teen browns(like that fish) are pretty common. You could hit a master angler qualifying brown, which Kelly does, every year if you really wanted. I do know a little about lake run browns, and have never claimed to be an expert. I just post what I've experienced fishing them.


----------



## brookid

ausable_steelhead said:


> If you fish them enough and hit the right areas, mid teen browns(like that fish) are pretty common. You could hit a master angler qualifying brown, which Kelly does, every year if you really wanted.


There's always one...

So is there some kind of a "super master angler award?" Is that when the fish start to reach "pig" proportions?

Mid teens? the fish boga'd out at 19lbs, which qualifies a master angler fish. In the video the fish was referred to as a pig numerous times...boy, i bet those guys must feel pretty stupid...


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> the fish boga'd out at 19lbs, which qualifies a master angler fish


I said mid teens because you can't always tell just how big they are in a pic. I figured that fish was 16-17, which wasn't to far off. As for the master angler comment, that was more as a reference for size. Most people consider MA fish to be "big" ones, so that could be used as a size gauge. I really didn't mean anything by it, you guys are making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

Master Angler records show 7 browns over 19lb record in the last two years in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron. In Lake Huron there are none recorded over 19lb in the last two years. I'm hoping for a couple more "average" ones this fall!


----------



## MSUICEMAN

i've seen some of AS's LRBs.... I wouldn't question his fishing ability or knowledge of this fishing technique. So he mis-estimated by a few pounds by judging on two pictures.... whoop-de-do. man, some people really get their panties in a bunch over inane stuff.


----------

